# Some mantis photos taken on 02-23-07



## yen_saw (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## ellroy (Feb 23, 2007)

Cool pics Yen, what are the top ones?

Alan


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Alan. The first 2 pics are of African Twig mantis.


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 23, 2007)

what are hatching?


----------



## ABbuggin (Feb 23, 2007)

orchid


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 23, 2007)

oh i've never seen that coloration before.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 23, 2007)

> oh i've never seen that coloration before


THat pic was taken moment after they hatched yesterday. THey are pinkish at first but developed into orange/red color later.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 23, 2007)

They are beautiful! I like the first ones as well as the last...


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks hibiscusmile. Here is another hatching ooth taken today. THe ghost mantis appear light brown when hatched but turn black afterwards.


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, nice photos! I love the way juvenile ghost mantids look...they're like little aliens.


----------



## Ian (Feb 25, 2007)

Great photos Yen  

You always seem to catch your ootheca hatching...good timing.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Ian. Honestly i seldom have such luck, but have been waking up early (finally  ) and caught the hatching moment. For some reasons, orchid and ghost mantis prefer to hatch early in the morning.


----------

